# In Welcher Tiefe stehen die Forellen zurzeit?



## Hausmarke (5. September 2007)

Kann mir einer sagen in welcher Tiefe die Forellen zurzeit in den Forellenseen stehen?Ist wahrscheinlich bei jedem See anders oder??An den ich Wochenende fahren möchte hat ein durchschnittstiefe von 2-3 m.


----------



## esox_105 (5. September 2007)

*AW: In Welcher Tiefe stehen die Forellen zurzeit?*

... frag am besten vor Ort nach wenn Du dort bist ...

... alles andere sind doch nur wilde Spekulationen ...


----------



## Käptn Nemo (5. September 2007)

*AW: In Welcher Tiefe stehen die Forellen zurzeit?*

am besten wäre es wenn du auf alle tiefen vor bereitet bist dann fragst und es auf der tiefe versuchst.


----------



## Wolfgang Elsner (5. September 2007)

*AW: In Welcher Tiefe stehen die Forellen zurzeit?*

Damit Du keine Zeit verschenkst,probiere es doch mal mit einem halbsinkenden Sbirolino,den kannst Du in allen Wassertiefen verwenden!


----------



## Flo66 (6. September 2007)

*AW: In Welcher Tiefe stehen die Forellen zurzeit?*

An welchen fährst du denn?Rein interessehalbar.


----------



## Hausmarke (6. September 2007)

*AW: In Welcher Tiefe stehen die Forellen zurzeit?*

wir fahren wassermühle bendesdorf


----------



## BASS HUNTER (6. September 2007)

*AW: In Welcher Tiefe stehen die Forellen zurzeit?*

#h

bei uns Stehen die Forellen zur Zeit von 0 - 26 meter Tief!


----------



## Hausmarke (6. September 2007)

*AW: In Welcher Tiefe stehen die Forellen zurzeit?*

komiker


----------



## jansenz (16. September 2009)

*AW: In Welcher Tiefe stehen die Forellen zurzeit?*

forellen stehen jetzt in einer tiefe von grund 2 meter auf wärts in flacheren gewässern würdeich eine vorfach länge nehmen von ca 50 - 80 cm eine kleine styroporkugel rauf und zwei bienenmaden rauf aber an den augen auf gestochen nicht kommplett rauf


----------



## jansenz (16. September 2009)

*AW: In Welcher Tiefe stehen die Forellen zurzeit?*

wenn ihr mit castern füttern dürft nehmt ihr ein spirolino (schwimmend) 2 pilot kugeln rauf einen für den wirbel und den anderen 5 cm vor dem haken da nehmt ihr ein 12-14er haken und zieht 2 castern drauf 
den platz immer wieder mit 5 - 6 castern an schiessen damit die forellen da bleiben 



vorsicht es ist keinen seltenheit mal mit 20 oder mehr forellen nach hause zu kommen 

bei fragen könnt ihgr mir auch privat schreiben unter hirsch.reuschel@hotmail.de


----------



## jansenz (16. September 2009)

*AW: In Welcher Tiefe stehen die Forellen zurzeit?*

bin sehr offt in kleinvollstedt supper see und schöne fische


----------



## jansenz (16. September 2009)

*AW: In Welcher Tiefe stehen die Forellen zurzeit?*

geht mal unter www.forellenpark.com wenn ihr dann nochmal sagt das esüberall nur kleine fische gibt dann könnt ihr nicht sehen da schwimmen forellen von 30 pfund karpfen von 60 pfund und mehr drinne fotos sind da könntmal gucken


----------



## ToxicToolz (16. September 2009)

*AW: In Welcher Tiefe stehen die Forellen zurzeit?*

Klasse Nummer, der Trööt ist 2 Jahre alt ....


----------



## Zoddl (16. September 2009)

*AW: In Welcher Tiefe stehen die Forellen zurzeit?*

... na wenigstens hat er seine Mail - Addi hinterlassen! 

Mit nen bisschen Glück bekommt er demnächst Post vom Potenzpillenvertreiber....

... ich bekomm sowas natürlich nicht. Hab ich doch gar nicht nötig...


----------



## jansenz (21. September 2009)

*AW: In Welcher Tiefe stehen die Forellen zurzeit?*

war am wochenende in kleinvollstedt beim großforellenangeln 

es war zawar sehr schlecht 15 stück in 2 tagen aber andere habennichts beziehungsweise eine ich habe am tag 8 und am anderen 7 gehabt eine davon 6.2 kilo 

die forellen habe ich auf 6 meter auftrieb gefangen dasheist woich hingeschmissen habe ca 20cm unter der ober fläche 

auf pose lief garnichts warum auch immer nur auf grund schlepp ist derzeit da am see sehr mager


----------



## MatzeRoll (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: In Welcher Tiefe stehen die Forellen zurzeit?*

|supergri im Herbst fische ich tief, ohne Pose, das heisst ich benutze ein Ghostblei (Glaskugel-die auf Grund liegt, durch das die Hauptschnur läuft). Danach mit einem 1,5m langen Vorfach auf dem ein verschiebares Blei klemmt, das ich je nach Bedarf verstelle. Im Herbst höchsten 60cm, auf dem Haken ein gelbes Powerbait mit 2 kl. Maden auftreibend. Mit den gelben glitzernden Silikonpowerbaitskugeln bin ich noch nie als Schneider nach Hause gegangen. Sonntag ist so eine Art Abangeln am Vereinsgewässer, da habe ich die Powerbaits dabei und rock das haus( den Teich fg)|wavey:


----------



## Mozartkugel (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: In Welcher Tiefe stehen die Forellen zurzeit?*



Hausmarke schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen in welcher Tiefe die Forellen zurzeit in den Forellenseen stehen?Ist wahrscheinlich bei jedem See anders oder??An den ich Wochenende fahren möchte hat ein durchschnittstiefe von 2-3 m.



war heute auch unterwegs auf Forellen. Bei uns standen Sie ganz oben an der Oberfläche, vom Boot aus konnte man das richtig gut beobachten.


----------

